# Accucraft Proposed Electric 3 truck Shay #10



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,
There is a discussion in the Live steam Thread: Accucraft Proposed 3 truck Shay #10 that also should include Electric folks. If you have the time please join in and voice your desires. I certainly am interested what are the Electric runners model and Shay size wishes. 
Reading the Accucraft site they have: 
_*MODELS UNDER CONSIDERATION*
1:20.3 Scale – West Side Lumber Co. 3-truck Shay #10, __*Electric
*Better contact your favorite Vender and show interest if you wish to see it built. 
_Google images for pictures of models by others and the restored #10.
Wesley


----------

